# OverClocking AMD Athlon XP 2000+



## raj.aprilfool (Nov 24, 2006)

As i'm planning to buy new System, i want to extract last bit of performance from my old one.. 
i remember one article in some digit issue but couldn't find it....so guys any help is appreciated....
thanks...
my config:-
AMD Athlon XP 2000+
ASUS A7N266-VM se
512 MB DDR RAM
(350 watt power supply(??))

i'm already thro' some the articles but didn't find anything useful...is there any AMD overclocking guide???


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Nov 24, 2006)

See this thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42005


----------



## Ch@0s (Nov 25, 2006)

No overclocking on that mobo as simple as that.


----------

